# MS WORD Slow in opening



## lindseyschlabac

I have having trouble with MS Word. It is taking sometimes up to 45 seconds to open up a Microsoft Word Document. I realize alot of variables can go into why it might take so long but let me give you some reasons why It shouldn't be.

The computer has

Windows XP PRo
512 Ram

It has been declared Malware free by Deckard
http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec.../124096-sluggish-system2-suspect-malware.html

In comparison Microsoft Excel Documents take about 3 seconds to open up.

I have tried Word docs stored locally on the computer vs. normally we store them on the network. No difference. No other computer on the network has this kind of problem.

I have reinstalled Windows completly twice over the life of this computer (3 years) to solve this exact same problem. It ususally fixes it for about a year or so.

Before I had tried reinstalling Office but it never helped. I could only reinstall windows completely for it to be fixed.

I am not looking forward to having to do a complete reinstall so I thought I would ask here if any one might know of why MS WORD has become so slow?

thanks


----------



## MrCarl007

Try this. do a search for Normal.dot and then delete it, restart your computer then try word again and if that makes a deference. make your office up to date. and if that doesnt help go to Help then select Detect and Repair and let me know.


----------



## FreoHeaveho

you can always reinstall office.


----------



## lindseyschlabac

I deleted the normal.dot and that didn't seem to help at least not a whole lot. But the detect and repair did the trick. What can I say but thanks. I am very happy for your help.


----------



## carsey

Glad you got your problem fixed.


----------



## Grannie63

lindseyschlabac said:


> I deleted the normal.dot and that didn't seem to help at least not a whole lot. But the detect and repair did the trick. What can I say but thanks. I am very happy for your help.


How do I 'detect and repair'? I am having same problem, but haven't tried anything yet.
Thanks


----------



## mommabear

> How do I 'detect and repair'?


Open Word. Go to the top at "Help". Detect and repair should be there. You might have to arrow down to get it to appear. It may ask for the Office CD.


----------



## Grannie63

Just realized mine is Microsoft word, not office, will that make a difference?


----------



## FreoHeaveho

MS Word is part of the Office package, they are the same thing.


----------



## Grannie63

Today I finally got this solved. The removal of normal.dot only helped slightly, could not tell any difference with 'detect & repair'. But I did notice that while Word tried to open faster, it got stuck in the 'requesting virus scan', sometimes taking 30 minutes to open a document.. I could not figure out how to shut that off to see if that was the problem. I HAD Norton, so I tried to open Norton to see if I could disarm the virus scan each time I opened a document -- I couldn't even open Norton, so went to their web site and said I had to update, I decided to uninstall. I couldn't even uninstall, so back to their web site to get their removal tool. Finally got Norton uninstalled. Tried opening a document and it opened quick. I had already downloaded the current version of AVG for my daughter, so had it on my computer, so installed it. Then did their updates. Did a double check of opening a document and it was still quick (15 seconds from double clicking a document until I could read it). I am a 'happy camper' so to speak. Thanks for your help. 

Another question: How do I disable 'requesting virus scan' when I am opening a document. Or is that a wise thing to do?


----------



## FreoHeaveho

USe AVG Antivirus Free Edition and you will be fine and protected at the same time.


----------



## peterjcs

I have office 2002 and it is slow during startup. I try to delete the normal.dot and try to open word again, it open really fast, 

*But*, when close the word, the normal.dot is re-create by word and if i open the word program again, it will become slow again. It mean everytime i need to delete the normal.dot before start word!

Any idea what is the problem? I do the detect and repair and still the same

Thank in advance.


----------



## peterjcs

Hello anyone got answer?

My problem is:

I have office 2002 and it is slow during startup. I try to delete the normal.dot and try to open word again, it open really fast,

But, when close the word, the normal.dot is re-create by word and if i open the word program again, it will become slow again. It mean everytime i need to delete the normal.dot before start word!

Any idea what is the problem? I do the detect and repair and still the same

Thank in advance.


----------



## gbproff

I found that the normal.dot file is either corrupt or contains invalid information. Check whete the shortcut points in C:\Documents and Settings\<username>\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\normal.dot and verify it is to C:\Documents and Settings\<username>\Application Data\Microsoft\Templates\normal.dot the file should only be about 32-38 kb
if it is larger delete the shortcut and the file (they will be rewritten when word is run the next time)


----------

